

Eskil Steenberg's MMO 'Love' now free - saurabh
http://www.quelsolaar.com/love/index.html
I don't know how I missed this.  This happened on Sep 7 2012. https://twitter.com/quelsolaar/status/244121284097761280
======
arthulia
I remember paying for a month of this a 4 or 5 years ago just to see what it
was about. It seemed novel and fun, but my computer didn't run it very well,
and my biggest complaint is that the graphical style made it hard to
distinguish the edges of anything (and thus figure out what was going on). I'm
excited to give it another go and see how far it's come.

